# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  C - pesakond /C- помёт 16.04.16

## Tatjana

*16.04.2016 в питомнике Unerschrocken (Эстония, Таллинн) родились щенки - 2 кобеля, 5 сук!

Запись на щенков и информация по тел. (+ 372) 511-26-45* 

*Отец: RixDivan's Allan* (Щвеция) IPO-3, HD:A, ED:0, WUSV 2015, FCI 2015, Победитель Чемпионата Швеции SVK 2015, призёр Чемпионата немецких овчарок Швеции 2015.

происхождение: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...ixDivans-Allan





*Мать: Unerschrocken Vita* (Эстония) IPO-3, KK-2, Kkl EST-1, HD:A, ED:0/1, SG

происхождение: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...schrocken-Vita





О Вите 4 года назад была создана тема по обучению собаки сложному нормативу IPO, сняты почти все уроки на видео от самого начала до сдачи экзамена, работа над проектом длилась 3 года: http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread...EA%EE%E2%EE%E9

----------


## Tatjana

Вита в работе:

----------


## Tatjana

Выступление Алана на Чемпионате Мира WUSV 2015 в разделе защита:




Видео тренировки Виты по послушанию:




Видео тренировки Виты по следу FH-2 




Выступление Виты на соревнованиях в разделе защита:

----------


## Tatjana

Вита в Швеции. Одно из моих любимых фото: " Невеста в ожидании..."



Вита и Аллан:

----------


## Tatjana

Новорождённые:

----------


## Tatjana

Щенкам 2 недели. Ещё толком глаза не открылись, ещё не ходят, только ползают, но уже пытаются друг друга хватать :

Инфо для "чайников": одним из важнейших инстинктов, который определяет качество служебной собаки является инстинкт добычи. Т.е. реакция на движение, желание ухватить двигающийся предмет. Впоследствии, при обучении щенка будет важным использование добычного инстинкта, как мотивации к действиям.

----------


## Tatjana

Щенкам 3 недели!

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana

Щенкам ровно месяц!

----------


## Tatjana



----------

